#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What Are the different types of relationships in database?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

A relationship in the databases is a situation that occur between two relational database tables.
Relationships allow relational databases to split and store data in different tables.



Can someone tell me the different types of relationships in database?

----------

